# China has built a 5,000-room quarantine center for overseas arrivals. It could be the first of many



## Robert59 (Sep 29, 2021)

When it comes to keeping Covid-19 at bay, few countries seem willing to go as far as China.
As countries around the world reopen borders and loosen coronavirus restrictions, Beijing is doubling down on its zero-Covid strategy. The latest example: a $260 million, 5,000-room.

https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/29/china/guangzhou-covid-quarantine-center-mic-intl-hnk/index.html


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 29, 2021)

China is really good at locking people up.  And disappearing them as well.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 29, 2021)

the disease started somewhere in china. wuhan? they want to stop it by any means possible.


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow, I guess they don't want the virus returning home to roost.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 29, 2021)

Yea, I want'a go to  China where I can spend some time in a Chinese Prison,


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 29, 2021)

A pity they didn't do the right and decent thing and acknowledge the virus started in their country.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 29, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> A pity they didn't do the right and decent thing and acknowledge the virus started in their country.


The CCP did the right thing....just, you know, with Chinese characteristics.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 2, 2021)

How do they build something that big in 3 months?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Yea, I want'a go to  China where I can spend some time in a Chinese Prison,



Probably most of the people getting stuck in those "prisons" don't have a whole lot of choice. Either they are Chinese themselves and are returning to their own country, or maybe are forced to go there for their job. It certainly doesn't strike me as a great tourist attraction right now!


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 2, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> How do they build something that big in 3 months?


Unlimited manpower helps.


----------

